# Another odd shrimp I didn't know I had



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I know, got to post a pic.. working on that - new computer soon to be mine.

But it's making me slightly crazed, as I found yet another shrimp in the tank with the Amanos that does not look like an Amano. In fact, at first I thought that somehow one of my dwarf fan shrimp had managed to get in there, though how it would have done so is beyond me.

This oddball shrimp has longitudinal body stripes in reddish brown on a lighter background colour that are virtually identical to the stripes I see on my dwarf fan [ aka Golden Fan ] shrimp, but it has no fans.

Also has a very bright back stripe, just like the Bamboo shrimp do. Amano's have a back stripe but it's nothing like as bright or obvious as this one is. From any distance it's a dead ringer for a dwarf fan shrimp, aside from lacking fans of course. Slightly smaller body size than the Amanos and the tail is narrower and darker in colour.

Finding oddballs in my tanks is becoming a bit old... first the wild form Machro that ate most of the Snowballs, then I find another one exactly like it, but in another tank. I think they both must have come with the last batch of Blue Claw Whiskers, they are very similar to the Blue Claws and would have been difficult to tell apart when young. And now this guy, with markings just like a dwarf fan shrimp but it's not a fan shrimp.

It's just weird. Where are they all coming from and why am I ending up with them all ? Rhetorical question, btw.


----------

